# GRIP GAMBLER Z31 - DRIFT GOD.



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

This car is INSANE , now i went through the forum and noticed NO ONE! posted about this!!!! :O I hope this isn't some type of against drifting thing because that would suck! anyway check it out this guy is in Grip Gambler a known drifting team, just look at his Z .


Z31: Serious morale issues.


:idhitit:


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

That is pretty dope!


----------



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

Spongerider said:


> That is pretty dope!


Spongerider ! you've never seen it ! :| i think i got a vid on my computer of it in action man this thing slides!!!!! lol :fluffy:


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

If you search the other Z31 boards for "butter", he's been around a long time and his car is already well known throughout the Z31 community.


----------



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

AZ-ZBum said:


> If you search the other Z31 boards for "butter", he's been around a long time and his car is already well known throughout the Z31 community.


srry about that i didnt know :S


----------

